# الإيمان والثقة



## مونيكا 57 (15 يوليو 2009)

*الإيمان والثقة 

كلمات حكمة ​* 

*الإيمان غير مرئي،  

وهو القبول بالمستحيل 

وبالأمور  الّتي لا تُصدّق   


الإيمان لا مفرّ منه، 

وهو القبول بالمستحيل، 

وتحمّل  الغير مُطاق  


أنا أؤمن بالشّمس،   


حتّى  وهي غير مشرقة  


أنا أؤمن بالحبّ 


حتّى  وإن كنت لا أشعر به  


أنا أؤمن بالله،  


حتّى  وهو صامت 

أنا أؤمن.. 

وجدت هذه الكلمات مكتوبة على حائط في سرداب في كولونيا في ألمانيا، بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية 


الإيمان يخوّلنا الفرح بالله 


ويحوّل  عجزنا إلى منبر لنشر نعمته 

كلّ عمالقة الآلهة لديهم نقاط ضعف لكنّهم 


قاموا بأمور عظيمة لله، لافتراضهم بأنّ الله كان معهم   


إن  أردنا المغامرة أكثر على مجرّد  وعد الله، 


سندخل عالم العجائب 


الّذي فيه نحن غرباء 

إيمان الشخص ليس حكماً، بما يقوله  عنه، 


لكن بما يقوم به تجاهه  


عندما خرج إبراهيم  


من  بلدته، لم يكن يعلم مصيره، 


لكنّه كان واثقاً برفيقه 

الإيمان يتبع الله تماماً،  


مع  و جود حوادث مضطربة 


حين تلمح ظنوناً، إعتبارات، إحترازات،  وخوف  


الإيمان يعطينا الشّجاعة لمواجهة الحاضر 


بالثّقة والمستقبل بالأمل 

لا  تخف من الثّقة 


بمستقبل مجهول مع إله معروف 

الّذين  يخافون من المستقبل يحبّون إلتماس الحاضر  


هناك  آلاف الطّرق لإرضاء الله 


ولكن  ولا طريقة بدون الإيمان 

أحياناً لا نعلم أين هو الله، 


لكن نستطيع أن نؤمن بأنّه يعلم أين نحن  


الإيمان هو الرّيح الّذي يهزّ شراع سفينتنا،باتّجاه  المقصد المطلوب 

الإيمان والخوف كلاهما يبحران داخل أفكارك،  


لكنّ  الإيمان وحده مسموح الإرتكاز عليه 




منقووووووول​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ENG BESHOY (15 يوليو 2009)

رائعة الكلمات دي


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا مارثا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (15 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى كلمات راائعه جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2009)

ENG BESHOY قال:


> رائعة الكلمات دي


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا مارثا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى كلمات راائعه جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ICE IDG (2 أغسطس 2009)

بجد شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2009)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> بجد شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## bent almalk (4 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع رائع جداا


الرب يبارك حياتك فى اسمه​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 أغسطس 2009)

bent almalk قال:


> *موضوع رائع جداا
> 
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك فى اسمه​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (5 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك

حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك


سلام المسيح


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك
> 
> ...



*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*منتهى شكرى

لموضوعك الجميل

العدرا تباركك*


----------



## ناصر الحب (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي موضوع رائع 
  شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *منتهى شكرى
> 
> لموضوعك الجميل
> 
> العدرا تباركك*









​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ناصر الحب قال:


> ميرسي موضوع رائع
> شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------

